# Sony Vegas Problem mit Zoom/Crop Pan



## Nine00 (20. Januar 2008)

Ich habe schon vorher mit Vegas (07 Version) gearbeitet, aber erst vor kurzem gelernt wie man zoomed and das Bild dann auf widescreen bleibt (falls ihr versteht was ich meine). Vorher konnte ich mit crop/pan, einen teil von den clips wegschneiden. Aber seit ich dass mit dem zoom mache, geht das nicht mehr ka warum. Das Bild zoomed automatisch und irgendwann, wenn es ganz reingezoomt ist, schneidet es. Ist es irgendwie möglich, das man zoomen kann, aber trotzdem noch teile von Bild/Clip schneiden? Ist das irgend so ne einstellung, wo ich ändern muss? Und wenn, wie ändere ich die wieder zurück, wenn ich zoomen will?


----------

